
In Cloud Software Wars, Mesosphere Bows to Kubernetes – The Information - rbanffy
https://www.theinformation.com/in-cloud-software-wars-mesosphere-bows-to-kubernetes?shared=b05a3c
======
alpb
"Bows" is not the right claim. Read
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/06/mesosphere-says-its-not-
bo...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/06/mesosphere-says-its-not-bowing-to-
kubernetes/)

> The Information, which broke this story earlier this morning, argues that
> this means that Mesosphere is “bowing” to Kubernetes. That’s something
> Mesosphere co-founder and CEO Florian Leibert and Mesosphere CMO Peter
> Guagenti strongly denied when I talked to them earlier today. They both
> stressed that the idea here is to give Mesosphere’s users — which tend to be
> large enterprises — more choice. “Our customers tend to be infrastructure
> and operations professionals at large companies who are serving hundreds or
> thousands of developers in an organization,” Guagenti said. “For them, the
> most important thing they provide is freedom of choice.”

Also you posted the same thing yesterday.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15207994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15207994)
I'm not sure why you're very eager to share this somewhat-old-now story.

